# Can Hedgehogs live in large dog crates?



## Hamilton Trash (Sep 2, 2018)

I currently do not own a hedgehog but am looking into getting one in the future. I was wondering, is a large dog crate with small bar spacing a suitable home for a hedgehog? If so, which dog crates would you recommend? Are there any modifications that have to be done to prevent escape?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

No a dog cage is not at all suitable, they need to be in a very large tank type cage like a large zoo zone. Please do lots of research, these little creatures have very specific requirements, they are a massive commitment. Find a reputable breeder or better still a good rescue and seek advice.

There is some information on these links.http://www.crittery.co.uk/index.php/aph-env

*Housing*
Your African Pygmy Hedgehog needs a minimum of 3ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft and they should be kept alone. Barred cages are not recommended due to the risk of your hedgehog injuring itself whilst attempting to climb the bars.

*Zoozone 2* cages are easy to clean and provide good ventilation. They cannot be stacked however, it is trickier to attach a permanent source of heating to and they do not look as attractive as a vivarium. They are not high enough to fit a Carolina Storm Wheel or Silent Spinner. It is important to note this is the larger sized Zoozone, as the Zoozone1 is not big enough to provide a permanent home for an African Pygmy Hedgehog.

*Vivariums* are more attractive housing, but do not provide enough ventilation. They can however be modified with additional, large vents or by replacing the glass with meshed doors. They can be stacked, and are easier to provide a heat source within.

http://www.hedgehog-rescue.org.uk/documents/pygmy_hog_care.pdf
*
Size of enclosure.* Any Hedgehog species requires room, and to be working within the Welfare Act, any animal must be able to display its natural behavior patterns. This cannot be achieved within the confines of their enclosure only. Hedgehogs and Tenrec species need to explore and forage, this means they must have time out of the enclosure each evening and should be placed in a hog-proof room where they can run and explore in a supervised manner. Even at this time two males or a male and female should never be in the same room at the same time. Please take into consideration here that hedgehogs poop while running, they cannot help it, it is what comes natural to them so a room with a nice carpet for example would probably make a poor choice for out-of-cage time, not to mention the pee that would be soaked into it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't have hedgies myself but we keep them at work & they need a LOT of floor space, more than even the largest dog crate could provide.

Please look at the really good links @noushka05 has provided & think carefully if you can offer what an APH needs.


----------

